# Reliable source for "Parnis" watches



## agavilanes (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Wusers?

I know Parnis is not an actual brand, but, what is a reliable source for this kind of watches? I purchased an hommage from http://parniswatch.net/ and it arrived in non working condition. I'm waiting the paypal claim outcome.

Anyone have good experince with any particular seller? Jackson Tse? manbushijie?


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

I thought Parniswatch.net was the place to go.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

My own experience with two Parnis watches I own:

They can be really good or really bad, depending on quality control. The guts are usually good (often SeaGull ST25 or similar quality) but dial centering, casement, little details sometimes of lower standards. The seller becomes the filter to offer replacement if they send you a bad one. (I would think it is in their interest to check before they ship, but... well... cheap is cheap.) One of my Parnis came from eBay seller Qifa007, and it's quite good, with a tiny centering problem with subdial graphics (only a problem at close-up, function is excellent.) Another from Manbushijie is fine, but had a numeral in "11" poorly applied so the tail of a "1" was lifting up. I fixed it myself, no problem. However I have heard that Gong Wei of Manbushijie will offer replacements with no questions, and he has been very good when answering my questions about movements and such. He seems honest and very straightforward. His product may have imperfect examples, but his customer service has been top notch. I don't have experience with the others, although it's easy to find unhappy people if you look around. They are usually the most vocal.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)

Anybody buy from this place www.parnishop.com


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

Prices seem better here. I like the orange bezel PO. Is that a Helium valve?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Otto Phan said:


> I thought Parniswatch.net was the place to go.


Actually, according to older threads, it's the place to avoid.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/any-experience-buying-parniswatch-net-588852.html
(link to a thread where I had quoted some posts from older threads).

The only Parnis I have (had), is from manbushijie. Transaction went well, it was shipped in good time, and the watch seemed to work well. Only issue I had was that the lume was not all blue like shown. Hands were blue and markers were green. I remember reading about this happening with other Parnis watches from another source as well.


----------



## FatButWeak (Feb 11, 2010)

Manbushijie was awesome. Service was prompt and watch came in perfect condition. It continues to operate flawlessly, 5 months later.


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Parnis Marina Militare watch
might a place to look at


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

One thing people should know about manbushijie, you should definitely create an account there and log in. As soon as you do that the prices go down 20% and become cheaper than most of the other sellers.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought a watch from Manbushijie a few days ago. Needed a correct address although that was correct.

Hopefully I get it soon!


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

What site is Manbushijie?


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Otto Phan said:


> What site is Manbushijie?


Parnis Marina Militare watch


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

FatButWeak said:


> Manbushijie was awesome. Service was prompt and watch came in perfect condition. It continues to operate flawlessly, 5 months later.


Best packaging of almost anything I've ever bought anywhere. (...now if this watch didn't sound like a barrel of ball bearings...)

I'm going to vote assuming you want to know where someone bought and if they're happy.


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

wildpack said:


> Best packaging of almost anything I've ever bought anywhere. (...now if this watch didn't sound like a barrel of ball bearings...)
> 
> I'm going to vote assuming you want to know where someone bought and if they're happy.


...now if this watch didn't sound like a barrel of ball bearings...

Do tell. I'm trying to decide whether I go a Parnis, Seagull of save for something else.


----------



## FatButWeak (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the ball bearing remark is probably intended as a comment on the audible rotor of the automatice movememnt. My parnis Portugese rotor is barely audible (although it can be heard in a silent environment, but not in a normal one with any level of typical ambient background noise) but I would never consider it a complaint, just part of an automatic's charm.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

FatButWeak said:


> I think the ball bearing remark is probably intended as a comment on the audible rotor of the automatice movememnt. My parnis Portugese rotor is barely audible (although it can be heard in a silent environment, but not in a normal one with any level of typical ambient background noise) but I would never consider it a complaint, just part of an automatic's charm.


OK, it was a smart ass response, sorry.

My Parnis Portuguese is much louder than any other automatic I own. If you "wave" you hand to wind, its clearly audible. It is clearly within tolerable limits. If I'd spent upwards of $400 on the watch, then I'd be very annoyed. I suspect FatButWeak may have a quieter specimen. I really like the watch though - love at first sight (which I can't say about some of my watches). If I wanted to be picky, then I'd note that the case between the lugs is not properly brushed or polished.

It sounds like one of those old style games with tiny balls that you had to rock the game board in order to get the balls into little holes.


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

Problem with watches that can take 30-100 feet... and have the valve.. It is a "PLUG"
Never buy a watch for its looks, marry an ugly women ( get the song... love it ) or vote for the nicest crease in the guys pants.



Otto Phan said:


> Prices seem better here. I like the orange bezel PO. Is that a Helium valve?


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am trying to create an account on manbushijie and it has been giving me an error in Chinese for a week or so... I even contacted support and he said "Ok, thanks!" and still the error persists... Anybody was successful in creating an account lately?

Thanks!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

temchik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to create an account on manbushijie and it has been giving me an error in Chinese for a week or so... I even contacted support and he said "Ok, thanks!" and still the error persists... Anybody was successful in creating an account lately?
> 
> Thanks!


I just created a new account; worked for me.

Only "error" I got was:


> Error
> Congratulations on successfully registering at manbushijie.com
> 
> Do shopping now !


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Well received an emailed from Manbushijie letting me know my watch shipped. Tracking # at Hong Kong post does not do anything but ask for an Inquiry Reference Number. Probably needs to be updated. Can't wait!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

I've never gotten HK tracking numbers to work.


----------



## hamishjr (Sep 15, 2011)

I just purchased a Parnis Chronometer Power Reserve from wangxiaohong668 (lovely watch considering the price). I can't speak to the accuracy with any confidence but from casual observation it has been keeping time. The seller has a site www.dajiwatch.com you can purchase through as well. As to the HK tracking numbers not working, it worked fine for me and the shipping was incredibly quick for international economy.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

hamishjr said:


> As to the HK tracking numbers not working, it worked fine for me and the shipping was incredibly quick for international economy.


Mines have worked as well. It usually takes a few days to first update. Also, the HK Post site doesn't tell you much about the actual tracking. I've found plugging in the tracking to USPS tracking site (or whichever local post office) is best.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

My tracking updated today. Hong Kong post has the package.


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

tomsimac said:


> Problem with watches that can take 30-100 feet... and have the valve.. It is a "PLUG"
> Never buy a watch for its looks, marry an ugly women ( get the song... love it ) or vote for the nicest crease in the guys pants.


Yep, that's why the smiley in my post. Of course the valve is a plug and not functional.... I would be surprised if it even opened into the case....


----------



## ioulove2 (Dec 20, 2009)

I ordered a Portuguese watch from manbushijie this month and I misclicked and selected the wrong model. I emailed them an explained the situation and they said they would ship me the proper watch. It took about 14 days to receive it and it was working fine for about 4 days then I noticed it stopped for about 30 mins while it was fully charged. I gave it a hard shake and it has been fine since. I do agree with most people here that its a loud watch, however when you are wearing it the sounds are not as loud. I had it in the watch winder all night and it was still draining so I guess I have to speed up the rotation or maybe it wants to be charged up going CCW.


----------



## j0p3Y (Feb 20, 2009)

Jackson Tse isn't responding to any of my mails, since last week.
Hope he's on a holiday and not out of business.
Jackson Tse is quite a good seller, sometimes a bit blunt in his communication and every once in a while it's not the correct item that's been shipped.
Overall I like doing business with him.
greetz,
j0p3Y


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

I just received my Manbujishie Parnis Auto Power Reserve Watch.

very beautiful, keep your eyes out for a review. Right now I am studying automatic movements to give a better less noobish but still amateur review.


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

Recoil said:


> Anybody buy from this place www.parnishop.com


I ordered two watches from them - a "Portuguese" (white and blue) and an unbranded Flieger style. I could not be happier with my purchase! I got both for $135 shipped - $60 for each watch and $15 shipping. They took about 3 weeks to arrive, and I honestly could not find a single flaw with them. Accuracy has been very good as well. The bands are actual leather rather than just being plastic stamped with "Genuine Leather" like many of the ebay watches I've gotten. The Flieger strap is better than the one on the Portuguese, but I didn't feel an overwhelming urge to replace either one.

I would definitely order from them again if their prices remain significantly under other sites.

Chris


----------



## Ravivos (Oct 31, 2011)

rcs914 said:


> I ordered two watches from them - a "Portuguese" (white and blue) and an unbranded Flieger style. I could not be happier with my purchase! I got both for $135 shipped - $60 for each watch and $15 shipping. They took about 3 weeks to arrive, and I honestly could not find a single flaw with them. Accuracy has been very good as well. The bands are actual leather rather than just being plastic stamped with "Genuine Leather" like many of the ebay watches I've gotten. The Flieger strap is better than the one on the Portuguese, but I didn't feel an overwhelming urge to replace either one.
> 
> I would definitely order from them again if their prices remain significantly under other sites.
> 
> Chris


I just wish i saw this thread before ordering a white dial Portuguese off of ebay.
well... next time b-)


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

j0p3y.... send Jackson another e-mail. I ordered a watch from him on 18th and got it last week. And I talked to him yesterday, 10th November.

He must have ''lost'' you email or forgot about it.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Well after 3 days of owning the watch:
1st 24 hour test: I wore the watch today for a good 10~ hours and set it down on my desk on the flat of it's back. This morning marked the first 24 hours since proper reset. It is about 1 to 2 second slow for that day. Not bad at all for a cheap china mechanical.
The watch has not stopped working, or encountered any issues, yet.

Upon close inspection the buckle has a piece missing, probably a machining issue may have chipped, not entirely noticeable unless you get up close and look.
There is also a small chip in the case, it is quite small and hard to tell unless you look at it closely. Other then that I havent found any more flaws, although I have to finish my inspection.


----------



## Meniven (Apr 1, 2011)

Might just be me but many of the sites mentioned have very very similar layouts, not that it has stopped me, i have a hand winder on the way from manbushijie, and an mm from elsewhere, purchased before i found manbushijie.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

I think the only problem with manbushijie is, I asked a question on ebay about if they have a certain model, he replied as:
___________________________
Hello, my friend,
I am very sorry!The factory has already stopped gave birth to
Best regards
- xiaosong12580
___________________________

You figure.. ordered a watch from his site see what happens.


----------



## j0p3Y (Feb 20, 2009)

Crater said:


> j0p3y.... send Jackson another e-mail. I ordered a watch from him on 18th and got it last week. And I talked to him yesterday, 10th November.
> 
> He must have ''lost'' you email or forgot about it.


Hi Crater.
I did that several times, to all the adresses I could find on his website, but no reaction whatsoever.
What email-adress did you use to get in contact with him?
Thanks,
j0p3Y


----------



## j0p3Y (Feb 20, 2009)

j0p3Y said:


> Hi Crater.
> I did that several times, to all the adresses I could find on his website, but no reaction whatsoever.
> What email-adress did you use to get in contact with him?
> Thanks,
> j0p3Y


Still nothing yet.... mostly I get a response within a few hours......


----------



## j0p3Y (Feb 20, 2009)

funny, xiaosong is someone that's on eBay quite frequently; I'm curious whether this is the same person as Manbushijie...


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

j0p3Y said:


> Jackson Tse is quite a good seller, *sometimes a bit blunt in his communication* and every once in a while it's not the correct item that's been shipped.


That is so funny and so true. Sometimes I feel based on the communications like he is doing me a favor by selling me something. :-d Otherwise, he usually has good customer service (communication response time, good quality, relatively fast shipments). He needs to use more smiley faces in his e-mails:






Kind of odd that he is not responding to your e-mail inquiries, as he usually responds within 24 hours or less.


----------



## rpterrell (Feb 20, 2012)

I've fallen in love with this Parnis PVD 46mm as a Bell and Ross homage: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zZzUtM8K2aL3P9ErQ&sig2=dMel1266Lc5NJ0vKRBQCHA

Problem is, I can't find it anywhere. I ordered it off ebay, and then was told it was out of stock. I've tried a few other places that list the watch for sale on their sites, including manbushije and militarytime, and they both responded they are out of stock as well, despite listing them.

Parniswatch.net is the only seller that claims to have it, but I read an earlier post on here that they've scammed people. Sounds sketchy.

Are the watches out of production? Does anyone know where I could find this watch?

Thanks everyone in advance from a first-time poster here on wus.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

My only trustworthy supplier of PARNIS: *Parnis watch station*

Regards,
LM


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

cbaytan said:


> ___________________________
> Hello, my friend,
> I am very sorry!The factory has already stopped gave birth to
> Best regards
> ...


XD

The only watches I've ordered from any Parnis retailer were two sterile sub homages from Manbushijie (the first was a PVD number on black NATO and the second was the much nicer stainless homage with sapphire crystal, 2x cyclops, and ceramic bezel). Both are amazing watches at even double or triple the price (the first was something like U$ 55 shipped and the second was closer to U$ 85 shipped - I set up an account before ordering the first one in May of last year) - they run very well and very accurately, they handwind, hack, and have a quickset date. 120 clicks per bezel revolution, and the bezel lines up. The lume is atrocious, but that's to be expected.

Importantly, both arrived within 2.5 weeks of ordering on the site, they look exactly as they appear on the site (including the lume - at least in the first few seconds in the dark), and whoever it is at Manbushijie who's doing the communicating is very good with customer service; I've only had to contact them once (to ask for a tracking number for the first watch I'd ordered from them) and got a reply (and what I'd asked for) within 36 hours. I also like the styrofoam box in which they send the watches - it has uses beyond just being a shipping container for a watch.

I am seriously considering ordering one or two of their other non-sterile homages, and would not consider going to any other site for Parnis watches.


----------



## kwando303 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just got a parnis 50mm from .......... and was rather disappointed in the packaging. It was wrapped with cheap cardboard, then bubble wrapped then thrown in a envelope. Still works, just more disappointed.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

kwando303 said:


> Just got a parnis 50mm from .......... and was rather disappointed in the packaging. It was wrapped with cheap cardboard, then bubble wrapped then thrown in a envelope. Still works, just more disappointed.


Where did you buy it from? Parnis watches don't come in any standard packaging it all depends on the vendor. Manbushijie seems to have the best packaging by far.


----------



## kwando303 (Feb 17, 2012)

Someone must have edited my thread... i got it from JTSe and I understand it wasn't going to come in a case but ripped cardboard? Tacky!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

kwando303 said:


> Someone must have edited my thread... i got it from JTSe and I understand it wasn't going to come in a case but ripped cardboard? Tacky!


Not edited, auto-censored. If you spell out his name, it turns into dots. He mentioned his website once too many without being a sponsor.


----------



## Bravosix (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just ordered 2 watches from http://www.parnishop.com, but, it seems after i checked out the cart..the paypal page didn't show.

After that i went back to the confirmation email, it seems they will send the paypal link to my email.

Is this correct? is the paypal receipt going to be sent separately ?

thanks


----------



## huary (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a Parnis watch , good quality, it is the Brand of Hong Kong, the ST2505 movement, this is a good movement, I search to find the watch when I searched parnis on net, I like it


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I've won mine parnis flieger on ebay auction (seller wenping1970) and watch runs great, shipping was fast (shippped in bubblewrap envelope but I expected as much). Overall very happy with purchase.


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

Is there a prohibition on putting your watch picture in this thread?
i feel as if we are talking Braille here
one of the things, we all have to agree on, is this is like reading PlayBoy for the articles....
come on, show some flesh here. 

Wrist shots, something to let us know with out leaving the thread. Remember a lot of us use a iPod at times.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

^ wristshot:


----------



## Enlight2k (May 16, 2012)

I purchased mine from manbushijie.com. The packaging was great.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

AsAnAtheist said:


> Where did you buy it from? Parnis watches don't come in any standard packaging it all depends on the vendor. Manbushijie seems to have the best packaging by far.


He does . Wrapped in like an entire roll of bubble wrap, then in styrofoam. It could survive a plane crash and float to safety.


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't remember where I bought it but....










Kev


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Enlight2k said:


> I purchased mine from manbushijie.com. The packaging was great.


Nice watch, the finishing is great, isn't it?

Here's mine:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting thread, interesting situation... still not 100% sure what the best vendor is for these...

I'm looking for, I guess, the Marina Militaire kind of watch, the ones that look like the Pan Lumidors. All the sudden a couple days ago when I saw that these... *whatever you wanna call thems* can be had for $100 or less, I thought the gamble might be worth it. Just as a sort of dressy yet casual alternative to my Seikos, and unique to my collection to boot in size and appearance. Only thing is the websites are confusing, seemingly don't list all the features (lume is sometimes pictured but rarely mentioned)...

another problem is I can't quite find the model I want. I'm looking for an Auto (not hand wind,) black sandwich dial, 12-6-9 hands (In arabic? Where say, the 9 and the 6 have that little gap in the circular part in the numeral) but I'd like to avoid that locking thing or whatever it is over the crown. I'm not to picky about the hands or second hand placement or even a date window, as long as it has the stuff I did mention. But there's so many models to cycle through I can't seem to find one perfect model. And I've checked the 2 main sites (mansusjadlkashdlshd and the parniswatches one)...

Can anyone recommend a good one? Hopefully no more than $100? I could scrounge that up fairly easy in another paycheck or two, but I don't want to go for the pricier ones that are upwards of $250. Would like to stay around $100 if possible. I'll link the 2 I'm thinking of a little later after I get back from lunch. But there's so many on these sites that it's kind of confusing. Does anyone have pics or experience with the ones like I'm describing?

www.parniswatch.net/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=550&productname=
www.parniswatch.net/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=437&productname=
www.parniswatch.net/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=404&productname=

Strange, I guess something's wrong because two of them have different links, but are identical. And oh well, I thought I remembered one of them not having the crown lock but they all do. And one has a blue dial. I guess all my little checkboxes aren't covered, haha. I dunno, it's just strange, that magical combo I'm looking for just doesn't seem to exist...

If for some strange reason I'm not allowed to post the links, my apologies.


----------



## Edward King (Aug 19, 2012)

Recoil said:


> Anybody buy from this place www.parnishop.com


I have bought from this guy two times,fast shipping about 5 days,and his watch are perfect.and I see his price is better than other seller.


----------



## luckily (Jul 29, 2012)

I like ...........， he is a good seller！


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> Interesting thread, interesting situation... still not 100% sure what the best vendor is for these...
> 
> I'm looking for, I guess, the Marina Militaire kind of watch, the ones that look like the Pan Lumidors. All the sudden a couple days ago when I saw that these... *whatever you wanna call thems* can be had for $100 or less, I thought the gamble might be worth it. Just as a sort of dressy yet casual alternative to my Seikos, and unique to my collection to boot in size and appearance. Only thing is the websites are confusing, seemingly don't list all the features (lume is sometimes pictured but rarely mentioned)...
> 
> ...


First of all, M.a.n.b.u.s.h.i.j.i.e (trying to beat the auto-censoring) is the best vendor by far in not only my personal experience, but also in the experiences of others (see the poll results - while the overall sample size is admittedly small, it's evident that there is a clear favorite, with good reason). There is also an added advantage on that site (link: http://www.............com/): when you register on the site and log in, you are treated to an automatic ~20% discount on all products.

This page (http://www.............com/products-3.html) may prove helpful - I can already see a number of them without that crown guard/external regulator, but none of them appear to be automatics - but for the most part they appear to all be above U$100 (the ones without the crown guard, even when I log in, are nearly 200, while the ones with the crown guard appear to run between U$75-125).

EDIT: Where you see all of the dots, put in "m.a.n.b.u.s.h.i.j.i.e" sans quotes and dots (and obviously keep that last dot for the ".com" part). and the URLs should work


----------



## Edward King (Aug 19, 2012)

Recoil said:


> Anybody buy from this place www.parnishop.com


Hi every body,I bought 9 watches from parnishop.about 7 days to my home.every one is perfect.please have a look.
this is the Package box







this is the Bubble Tape








this is my perfect watches,and these are new watches


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Fake Omega? He actually sells replicas?


----------



## bolin999 (Nov 7, 2010)

Recoil said:


> Anybody buy from this place www.parnishop.com


Yes,I bought 3 watches from Parnishop on Aug 15th.and they sent parcel to me 2 days later,arrived to my home on Aug 23th.all the watches is perfect condition.

Ps: Parnishop has interesting things,when you finished register on their site,they will send $5 gift card to you.so you can save $5 for your order.

You can try,I don't know this is for me or for everybody?


----------



## Edward King (Aug 19, 2012)

that Omega is buy for me,not in his site.


----------



## Edward King (Aug 19, 2012)

bolin999 said:


> Yes,I bought 3 watches from Parnishop on Aug 15th.and they sent parcel to me 2 days later,arrived to my home on Aug 23th.all the watches is perfect condition.
> 
> Ps: Parnishop has interesting things,when you finished register on their site,they will send $5 gift card to you.so you can save $5 for your order.
> 
> You can try,I don't know this is for me or for everybody?


??????????

New customer will get $5 gift card?

why I don't get it in my last order?

I will try again.


----------



## sunshine76 (Sep 17, 2012)

I ordered a MM homage and received with scratches and broken strap. returned the watch to him for replacement as agreed by the seller and so far did not receive any response from him. he is not replying any email. i have raised a resolution with paypal. any suggestions what should i do?, anyone have contact no for Liang(seller).

thanks


----------



## n010h (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought two of mine from ebay from the user wenping1970. Quick shipping both times and quality watches.

Why is the url which most people recommend in this thread shown in only dots?


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

I am planning on either getting this one

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251049103392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

or

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221103919794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

can anyone help me out. I have a 6.5inch wrist and was wondering if its too big.


----------



## Gear (Oct 20, 2012)

Can someone PM me what the ......'s are in place of?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Gear said:


> Can someone PM me what the ......'s are in place of?


PM sent.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Gear said:


> Can someone PM me what the ......'s are in place of?


PM sent.


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

deluded said:


> PM sent.


can i also get a pm please


----------



## Akatyay (Oct 16, 2012)

Can I get that PM as well please.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I would also appreciate a PM.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

PMs sent. On a side note, I just realised they censor even our PMs. I'm not sure if that's a little too much.


----------



## mgoose (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not able to access the ........ domain at all now, it seems to be an error, not a typical 404 error either. Maybe it's been blocked by my ISP? Here's the screen I get:










I purchased 3 watches from him last summer and I liked his prices and he replaced a watch that broke, so I'd like to deal with him again.

If anyone can let me know what's up, I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I've had the domain go down a few times in the past few weeks. It came back in a few hours. Nothing to worry about, I imagine.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Although I see the site come up in a Google search, clicking on it just gives me a white page with a few Chinese characters. Has been this way for 2 weeks now.


----------



## n010h (Sep 24, 2012)

The site has been working for me without any problems. Your ISP may be blocking this site, try using an anonimizer or proxy.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

He site is fine from Turkey also, altough his search system still sucks, (2nd searched page scrambles, when you search something you can only see the first page.)


----------



## san2411 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi ,

I am also in the market for a parnis watch. Have checked Parnis,Parnis watch,Parnis watches,Marina Militare,Marina Militare watch,Marina Militare watches,ceramic watch - Parnishop. The prices are cheap compared to ebay or other sites(70$ for power reserve), but the shipping is 30$ to US . That kind of kills the deal. How about http://www.............com ? Is it ...... site I have been seeing in the thread ?

Edit : Got the ...... site


----------



## toughCookie (Nov 2, 2012)

Enlight2k said:


> I purchased mine from ............com. The packaging was great.


This is the watch I want, could you tell me a little bit more about this watch please. Does the hands lume in the dark? Also, could you pm me a link to this watch please. For some reason this thread puts ...... in the links so I cannot see them (might be to prevent advertising?!)

I'd appreciate it, thanks


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

toughCookie said:


> This is the watch I want, could you tell me a little bit more about this watch please. Does the hands lume in the dark? Also, could you pm me a link to this watch please. For some reason this thread puts ...... in the links so I cannot see them (might be to prevent advertising?!)
> 
> I'd appreciate it, thanks


Manbushij.ie dot com

Remove the . between the J and the I.


----------



## shaff1101 (Sep 28, 2012)

Gear said:


> Can someone PM me what the ......'s are in place of?


Can I also get in on this please.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

shaff1101 said:


> Can I also get in on this please.


Your answer's in the post above yours.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Manbu and Dajiwatch are my two go-to places. Going to order a Getat soon, though.


----------



## darkcode (Nov 1, 2011)

welp, for my first Chinese watch I gave the recommended (MB) site a shot.

Anyone know how long shipping to USA generally takes from there and/or if I get a shipping confirmation?


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have read this topics a couple times, but as a non Parnis user who is the market for a Portuguese hommage i'm confused. Some people say "buy the watch from Jackson Tse". Other others say man-bushij-ie. I also found daij-watch and parnisshop. Some shops even offer to add a sapphire glass for only 20 dollar (i hate mineral glass) did someone use that option?

The pictures looks great, but with what kind of quality look can I compare Parnis? Equal like Tissot, or does it really looks cheap (i know it's a cheap watch 

Last but not least, is there a quality difference between those Parnis shops? Or they not build in 1 factory and sold by different persons?


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

boeing767 said:


> The pictures looks great, but with what kind of quality look can I compare Parnis? Equal like Tissot, or does it really looks cheap (i know it's a cheap watch
> 
> Last but not least, is there a quality difference between those Parnis shops? Or they not build in 1 factory and sold by different persons?


There is no way Parnises have like Tissot case quality, thats the feature makes them cheap, I've purchased a $50 Parnis from manbusijie as Christmas special last year, it still works lke a charm but after 3-4 months inside of the glass started fogging, so it needs to be gaskets silicon greased, see? You might need servicing too.

About sapphire glass, I've purchased second Parnis from Parnisshop, and it was a disaster, 'Ill tell you more about it later if you want to, I asked borh mansibusie and parnishop, they said no, Parnishop even charged me for a sapphire glass but they send mineral one, and they didn't send the sapphire difference payment back even they said they will do it so. Watch was stopping sometime

So from my experience between two shops stay away from Parnishop and go for the manbusijie (sp?) guy, he is a very kind, honest and helpful seller, even though his english is barely sufficient, you can still communicate.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

Luth5er said:


> I'm waiting the paypal claim outcome.


Claim for who??


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Mate, ignore this Luth5r. There seems to be a spate of 'bots on this site at the moment. The above's a screen print of "his" latest posts. Notice the pattern?

Every now again I "report" the posts.

Ric


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Manbu's been good, I've bought 4 watches from them already, all working great.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Just got two from Manbu. Flawless quality, fast shipping, great prices. Will be buying again.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. Yesterday I bought 2 watches (one from wangxiaohong522, already got a conformation from him that the watch will be shipped within 2 days).
The other watch is bought at Steinhart, so atleast 1 watch should work


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

can anyone send me the link by pm of ...........?

thanks


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

vdub007 said:


> can anyone send me the link by pm of ...........?
> 
> thanks


It's http://www.man bush ijie.com/ (remove the two spaces when you try it).

The forum software is configured to replace the name Manbush-thingy with "..........". Seems he was a naughty boy around here some time ago (marketing freely) so he's been excommunicated. He's now an unperson.

Ric


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

cbaytan said:


> About sapphire glass, I've purchased second Parnis from Parnisshop, and it was a disaster, 'Ill tell you more about it later if you want to, I asked borh mansibusie and parnishop, they said no, Parnishop even charged me for a sapphire glass but they send mineral one, and they didn't send the sapphire difference payment back even they said they will do it so. Watch was stopping sometimete.


How do you see the difference between sapphire and mineral glass?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Chuck the watch into the village pond; if it floats it's got mineral glass and should be destroyed.

Alternatively, test scratch the crystal with something like sand.

Same thing, really.

Ric


----------



## Shift (Apr 21, 2012)

I bought one on the bay in an auction a couple of weeks ago, and very pleased with both seller and the watch.

Parnis 43mm black dial Portugese-type watch. £40-ish incl postage to UK.

Seller bluesky. (Also has a shop on the bay selling at "full price").

Posted next day, arrived very quickly, quicker than suggested delivery time

Watch better than I expected. 
Strap awful: made out of the most incredible non-synthetic-non-natural material I've ever seen. It shall be replaced with woven ear-hair as a temporary improvement.


----------



## sqroot3 (Oct 21, 2012)

do any websites other than m.b.s.j lower their prices after you register? don't want to go through the hassle of registering at each of the parnis sellers...


----------



## Pinstripe (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something, but even when registered, the prices on Jackson Tse are lower.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

sqroot3 said:


> do any websites other than m.b.s.j lower their prices after you register? don't want to go through the hassle of registering at each of the parnis sellers...


Dajiwatch does it too


----------



## sqroot3 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pinstripe said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but even when registered, the prices on Jackson Tse are lower.


true...but, as others have said, his website is atrocious, and back in may (?) there were a few reports of negative experiences with him.
but as shipping is included, his watches are super tempting! yikes...



snaky59 said:


> Dajiwatch does it too


thanks!!


----------



## Mikgsxr (Dec 6, 2012)

why do some posts have ......... instead of name/business etc?


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Mikgsxr said:


> why do some posts have ......... instead of name/business etc?


I'm just guessing, but read the sticky on Marina Militare posts at the top of the forum threads.

I think some sellers of Marina Militare "look-alike" watches get on "somebody's" "naughty" list and then the watchuseek organization is "forced" to purge them from the site. The seller in question becomes "......".

The words in quotes are non-technical non-legal approximations. Probably hours of legal reading before you even can decide whether its "right" or "wrong". But that's the way it is.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

sqroot3 said:


> true...but, as others have said, his website is atrocious, and back in may (?) there were a few reports of negative experiences with him.
> but as shipping is included, his watches are super tempting! yikes...


If you haven't seen it in the last few months you should check it out. Jackson's new layout is 1000x times better than the old one. It's still not amazing but at least it's organized now.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Enlight2k said:


> I purchased mine from ............com. The packaging was great.


Okay, I have to ask...

As a newcomer here I must be missing something, but why is the name "man bush whatever" blanked out in all the posts, and even in the search results?

EDIT: Never mind. Found the (somewhat petty) reason in this very thread. Cheers.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

riffraff said:


> Okay, I have to ask...
> 
> As a newcomer here I must be missing something, but why is the name "man bush whatever" blanked out in all the posts, and even in the search results?
> 
> EDIT: Great, it's auto-censoring. Why?


Not quite sure, but it doesn't matter does it? Either he advertised himself too much on here or his website's title is infringing copyright, either way it's been censored for a month or two.

edit: Maybe I can get past the auto-censoring:manbushijie.com


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

just got my MM82 from jackson and it's all fine! shipping was super fast! about a week and a half to canada.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

snaky59 said:


> edit: Maybe I can get past the auto-censoring:............com


I already did, but this way.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

cbaytan said:


> I already did, but this way.


There is a good reason that this seller and a couple of others are censored...they are not paying sponsors of this site. That means everytime their contact info appears and someone buys from them; it's another potential sale the paying sponsors don't make.

It is entirely possible these folks might make more sales if they actually ponied up and became paying sponsors!


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

Pawl_Buster said:


> There is a good reason that this seller and a couple of others are censored...they are not paying sponsors of this site. That means everytime their contact info appears and someone buys from them; it's another potential sale the paying sponsors don't make.
> !


Might be, but selling 100USD watches from China in average is might not fit in their bills for paying like other advertisers, we don't know for sure, I purchased two watches from him one was $50 other was around $100 and he did everything I requested including prior testing of accuracy before shipping's, also I never read a bad happening about him from other buyers. So sacrificing a very good seller which is a highly regarded by buyers in the forum is not a good idea for forum members good I strongly believe, but it's still administrator(s) call anyway.

Here comes the compulsory conflict of interest: I have no financial or any kind of interest with that seller of any kind, other than I've purchased two watches from him newest one was one year ago.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Folks, this isn't our sandpit. But the owner lets us play in it gratis, and for that I'm grateful.

Ric


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

cbaytan said:


> Might be, but selling 100USD watches from China in average is might not fit in their bills for paying like other advertisers, we don't know for sure, I purchased two watches from him one was $50 other was around $100 and he did everything I requested including prior testing of accuracy before shipping's, also I never read a bad happening about him from other buyers. So sacrificing a very good seller which is a highly regarded by buyers in the forum is not a good idea for forum members good I strongly believe, but it's still administrator(s) call anyway.
> 
> Here comes the compulsory conflict of interest: I have no financial or any kind of interest with that seller of any kind, other than I've purchased two watches from him newest one was one year ago.


No need to defend anyone.
I was just pointing out that WUS is a business and in order to pay for the whole thing; the owner has to rely on paying sponsors. As a business; it is often necessary to cater to the wishes of your customers...pretty sure some of the paying sponsors have spoken to Ernie about this and other sellers.

As to finding ways around the censoring; it will likely and eventually be viewed the same as posting links to replica watch sites or discussing fakes; by the admins and dealt with accordingly.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pawl_Buster said:


> No need to defend anyone.
> I was just pointing out that WUS is a business and in order to pay for the whole thing; the owner has to rely on paying sponsors. As a business; it is often necessary to cater to the wishes of your customers...pretty sure some of the paying sponsors have spoken to Ernie about this and other sellers.
> 
> As to finding ways around the censoring; it will likely and eventually be viewed the same as posting links to replica watch sites or discussing fakes; by the admins and dealt with accordingly.


The getting past the censoring part was more of an experiment/joke. I do see your point in why the site was banned though. I'm guessing recommending the bushy man isn't against the rules per se though?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

snaky59 said:


> The getting past the censoring part was more of an experiment/joke. I do see your point in why the site was banned though. I'm guessing recommending the bushy man isn't against the rules per se though?


Don't see anything in the rules prohibiting that; just don't post links or images with links in them and I imagine e-mail addresses may also be verbotten.


----------

